# E gate with no entry in 6 mths



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

please could members advise me
I have a valid egate until may 2014 but my visa residency will have expired because I have not entered the country in the last 10mths...... will the egate still work?
or I need to obtain visit visa

thank you in advance
Regards
DED


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

DED said:


> please could members advise me
> I have a valid egate until may 2014 but my visa residency will have expired because I have not entered the country in the last 10mths...... will the egate still work?
> or I need to obtain visit visa
> 
> ...


You fancy entering the country illegally? 

Try it out and let us know what happens, if we don't hear from you we assume it hasn't gone well out:


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> You fancy entering the country illegally?
> 
> Try it out and let us know what happens, if we don't hear from you we assume it hasn't gone well out:


AFAIK, you don't have to be a resident to hold an E-gate card. Non-residents who frequent Dubai are also eligible. 

So, if you use your E-gate card to enter, you're effectively entering on a 30 day Tourist Visa (with the various restrictions that brings).


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Jager said:


> AFAIK, you don't have to be a resident to hold an E-gate card. Non-residents who frequent Dubai are also eligible.
> 
> So, if you use your E-gate card to enter, you're effectively entering on a 30 day Tourist Visa (with the various restrictions that brings).


Not sure as he actually has a Resident Visa that should be cancelled.
The expiration doesn't automatically cancel the Visa so I would be really careful.


----------

